# Non-Comparision Companies



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok, read alot lately about how much comparisions websites charge the insurances companies in commision, which in turn is passed on to us, think i read its an average of £60 

Can anyone recomm any non-comparision site companies that could do me a good deal?

TIA :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have recently insured three cars (two of my own) and did a LOT of research and searching.

Swinton have historically been very good with service and prices but could not get anywhere near the meerkat site prices

Looked at lots of independant insurers and used meerkat for all three - got one car insured with Allianz, via Kwik Fit through the meerkat site, exactly the same cover with exactly the same insurer was £306 cheaper than through the next cheapest (Swinton)


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

andy665 said:


> I have recently insured three cars (two of my own) and did a LOT of research and searching.
> 
> Swinton have historically been very good with service and prices but could not get anywhere near the meerkat site prices
> 
> Looked at lots of independant insurers and used meerkat for all three - got one car insured with Allianz, via Kwik Fit through the meerkat site, exactly the same cover with exactly the same insurer was £306 cheaper than through the next cheapest (Swinton)


Sorry, might just be me being stupid, but im make out that you found the comparision site cheaper?


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

Best bet is to use the comparison sites, find the cheapest company and then phone them direct should be £20-£30 cheaper.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I literally sat down one evening with a list of lots of insurers (those not on comparison sites as well) to see how much my next years insurance could be.
Comparison sites got me down a bit, but places like Aviva wiped off well over £1000 (granted, this is my first year of insurance, hence the giant drop next year).
I'm going to play around with those quotes nearer the time as well.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Followed all the advice on moneysavingexpert site by doing all the comparisons and for me Aviva direct came out miles cheaper. Also had a friend who did same thing and ended up with Direct Line 

So try Aviva and Direct Line as direct companies but as you can see from all the threads on here what works for some people is the opposite for others so all you can do is try all the combinations 

Only other thing to do is to get some online quotes then see if you have a good local broker who can match or beat them


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the car you drive really makes a difference, 1 of mine is a Imported Impreza and many Comparison sites wanted £1000 more then going direct, 1 company wanted £1800 more lol lol


----------

